# Happy 2nd Birthday Sammy!!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Today is Sammy's 2nd birthday!! I can't believe that in a couple months we will have had this little guy in our lives for 2 whole years already.. (we brought him home in July)

He's been more than a handful at times.. but I love this dog to death. 

We celebrated the day by playing outside in the sunshine, and he will be getting a special treat tonight for dinner. Here are a few pics of my birthday boy.. and Dillon too!


such a poser!










always a goofball










chasing birds










he has the cutest ears 












some pictures of both my boys 

hey lets play!
























































Dillon got tired and gave Sam the advantage




















The victory was clear...











Handsome boys!











Hope everyone is having as great a day as we are!!!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!! Hope you get spoiled rotten today!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

What a ham!!! Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, cutiepie!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!! He is so handsome Marlene! I love the shot with his toung _in_ his nose.. very talented 

P.S. I am very jelouse of your weather.. we are very soggy in Seattle..


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sammy, great looking puppy.

Loved that second to last shot, sometimes its just easier to roll over and give up!!


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

HAPPY 2nd BIRTHDAY, SAMMY!:banana:

What a perky little guy you are as you chase the birds!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sam. Enjoy your special dinner and I hope you get lots of toys.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Happy birthday handsome!! Looks like a fun day...and he really does have the cutest ears ever!! I gotta ask, what do you feed those dogs Marlene?? They have the shiniest coats I have ever seen on goldens! Am I right in thinking you feed them a raw diet?? because if you do, its working!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww...great pics! Happy Birthday Sammy!!! I love his ears so much - they make him look very distinguished  

(ps - Bailey says Happy Bday as well - I think she has a crush on your Sammy )


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!!!! Hope you have a great evening and get lots of goodies from mom and dad. Nice of Dillon to let you win on your big day.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy! Your boys have gorgeous coats!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sam! Great pics Marlene!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

happy birthday love the pics.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday Sammy!!! arty:arty:arty::heartbeat You sure are one good lookin' dude and I'm glad your mom has a nice camera....you kids look great!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sammy!


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy!! Great pictures!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!! Love the last one!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

wow amazing photos, what stunning color


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday!

"the victory was clear" ... that one is hilarious!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sammy says thank you for all the birthday wishes!!! It really is so hard to believe Sam is 2 now! I still remember him being a tiny little yellow puppy nipping at my heels as I tried to get from one end of the room to the other LOL



Emma - yes, my boys eat a raw diet. Dillon has the shiniest coat I've ever seen.. Sam's isn't quite as shiny but its very soft and fluffy (when clean lol)


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy! Great pictures Marelene.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy 2nd birthday Sammy boy!!!

Very nice of Dillon to let you beat him up on your birthday!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY B-DAY BIG BOY !*​ 
*YOU'RE LOOKING GREAT *​


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sammy! I hope you had a great day


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy!!! Hope you enjoyed your special treat!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Happy Birthday Sammy! Your boys have gorgeous coats!


You took the words out of my mouth!! Amazingly shiny!
Happy birthday boys and thank Mum for looking after you so well!!
:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sammy, you and your brother are so handsome.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Happy 2nd birthday, Sammy! You're a lucky doggy to have a brother like Dillon and a Mom and Day who love you very much.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!!! *Sorry I'm a day late - but then again I'm senile!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sammy!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy birthday sweet stuff! = ) I just love the pics, they look like they are having so much fun, typical goldens thats for sure! They sure know how to enjoy life.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

happy birthday sammy. Hope your day is filled with all your favorite things!!!!!


----------



## Jeffer (Feb 24, 2009)

hah love the one with dillon laying on his back great pic


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sam !


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Bday, Sammy!! I love how happy he looks all the time! Such cutiepie!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday (one day late) hope you had a GREAT one!!!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Belated B-Day! Such a good looking guy.....both of them for that matter! 

Sammy......you been eatin' dirt? Looks like the evidence is on your tongue.:


----------

